

T Mobile Rated as 3rd most hated company in 2012 - tesmar2
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/10-most-hated-companies-in-america-2013-01-14

======
tokenadult
I'll note for the record that the Hacker News guidelines

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

currently say, "please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait." The original title of this article was "10 most-hated companies in
America," which runs into another Hacker News guideline, "If the original
title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate
it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X," which
comes just before the general guideline to use the original title.

I'll also note for the record that I'm a reasonably satisfied long-term
customer of T-Mobile. I started with predecessor company, Voicestream, back
when it was the only GSM network in my town. I like to use GSM phones for
international travel. I started using mobile phones when I lived in Taiwan.
I'll have to agree that T-Mobile investors must be disappointed by T-Mobile's
market share in the United States.

~~~
bunderbunder
Add to it that the title misrepresents the nature of the article. This doesn't
seem to be a list of the top ten most hated companies, as ranked by some
metric. It's just a list of ten companies that did really poorly in 2012, in
no apparent order.

So the fact that T-Mobile is the third item the list does not in any way imply
that T-Mobile is somehow the "3rd most hated company".

------
curlypaul924
Who picked these choices?

Seriously, do that many people really hate facebook and JC Penny?

~~~
icebraining
Regarding Facebook, it doesn't surprise me, for a simple reason: they're one
of very few companies that people feel like they _have_ to use it, for fear of
being left out socially¹, so disgruntled users will tend to feel worse and
worse about it.

It doesn't necessarily mean more people dislike FB, just that the ones who do
learn to really hate it by prolonged usage.

¹I'm not saying I agree with this view, just that it's common.

------
noisewaterphd
As a former AT&T, and Verizon customer, I just needed to say that T-Mobile is
by far the best carrier I've ever had. Here in SLC their 4G is very fast,
their customer service is so much better than the others (they have always
gone above and beyond to help me, I haven't a single bad thing to say about
them), and I couldn't care less about the iPhone. If this is really true, then
it is genuinely 'news' to me.

------
Tloewald
This seems to be more about disappointed investors than "people". That said,
one has to wonder when j.c.penny's strategy is supposed to start working.

------
bunderbunder
For the record, "hated" is something of a term of art in investing. It's just
colorful language used to describe the situation where a company's share price
has tanked because nobody has any confidence in its long-term prospects.

It doesn't necessarily mean that consumers hate the company, although a poor
overall consumer opinion is frequently a part of the equation.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Do you have TalkTalk in the USA? They seem to have won all of the worst
customer service awards here in the UK for the last few years. Also in my
experience, they are easily the worst company I've ever dealt with.

------
thisone
Title might want to add "..in the USA".

------
aphexairlines
Hated by some writer at marketwatch.com. What does that even mean?

------
shellac
...in US. There are quite a few T-Mobiles.

